# 'Little-Marge' the face of S.T.A.R has passed away



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 19, 2012)

*Little-Marge, the tiny, blind little bunny who became the face of Silent Tears Animal Rescue passed away. I can't put in to words how I feel, heart broken doesn't come near.
Little Marge had what is probably the most horrific background of abuse and neglect that I have ever come across in all my years of rescue, and if it hadn't been for the wonderful devoted care of Freshfields Animal Sanctuary, she would have died long ago. 
Numerous people took a liking to Little Marge when she was in the care of Freshfields, but when they realised that her special care needs included the regular, often daily cleaning and washing of her bottom which could get very messy, they walked away from her and never came back. I don't think Lynn, her carer at Freshfields could quite believe it the day I scooped her up in my arms and so joyfully signed the papers that made her mine. It was such a joyfull, happy drive home with Stupot that day.
Prior to that, I had been searching long and hard online to find the perfect bunny to pair up with my beloved Benjamin, in order to make his now happy world complete. Nothing seemed quite right, and then this face seemed to jump out at me from one of my Google searches:*




*I just knew she was the one. From the minute I saw her scarred little face, I knew. I didn't even know at that point which sanctuary she belonged to, but I didn't care if she was in Lands End or John O'Groates, it didn't matter, I would travel across Great Britain for her if I had to. A friend of a friend ran me over to Freshfields for that very first meeting where I held her in my arms for the very first time. She was tinier than she looked on the photograph, but to me, even more precious and beautiful. I remember Lynn her carer asking me to hold Marge while she cleaned her clagged up little bottom. Phew, a stinky job! The job that so many had been put off by. It didn't put me off. If anything, it made me love her even more, and want to care for her even more. This time, for the first time in all her months at Freshfields, she wasn't going to be walked away from and forgotten.
Stupot ran me backwards and forwards to Freshfields regularly after that, until the day came that we could finally fetch her home.
I couldn't have loved her more, and through the wonderful power of the internet, she became loved globally. Such a turnaround for the little rabbit who was abused almost to death, and walked away from so many times simply because of the problems the horrific abuse had left her with.
My beautiful, precious Little Marge will always remain the face of Silent Tears Animal Rescue.
THE STORY OF LITTLE-MARGE.
Im sure I didnt do anything wrong, 
And I tried to be a good bun.
But one day, my carers stopped loving me,
And my world became cold, and no fun.
I got hungry, but rarely was I given food,
I got dirty, got sore, and so ill.
My heart, it just ached with the need for some love, 
A need it seemed, no-one could fill.
I realised soon that I wasn't nice, 
Who'd want a bad bunny like me?
I was crawling with maggots, and covered in poo, 
I'm not sure how all this came to be.
One day I was passed to some strangers, 
And they held me, and cried in dismay.
Was that because I was so horrible? 
Would they also throw me away?
But no!They had time, and they spared some for me! 
They washed me and fed me aswell!
They trimmed my long claws and I found I could walk 
Without pain, they CARED, I could tell..
My once lovely teeth that had rotted, gone bad, 
Were removed so they gave me no pain.
I was constantly told that it WASN'T my fault, 
And hope entered my heart once again.
The neglect from my past had left me quite blind,
And my eye hurt beyond all belief.
A Vet took it away, the pain ended that day, 
Such a wonderful, heart-felt relief.
But my past left it's scars that could not be removed, 
And I thought that's all people will see.
A little scarred bunny still needing much care, 
And so many just walked straight passed me. 
But the people who'd helped me said not to lose hope, 
That one day an adopter would come, 
And not see the scars of my horrible past,
They would see just a beautiful bun.
Well, that person, she came! And she didn't walk past! 
She held me with tears in her eyes.
But I still didn't know how all would turn out, 
More rejection, or a lovely surprise?
Well Im telling my story from my lovely new home! 
Yes that lady, she came back for me!
And this time all tears were of joy for the bun 
Who was going home..Finaly!
My carers at Freshfields, I will never forget, 
They're the ones who never gave up.
And although I moved on it will live in my heart 
How they changed my world and my luck.
Now Im finally home with a friend of my own, 
And a mummy who saw the real me.
I am happy, Im safe, forever Im loved, 
The way that it was ment to be.
**************************
By Anne.M.Kenyon (Silent Tears Animal Rescue)
******************************************


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Marge was such a strong bunny with such a strong will to live and fight despite what she had been through. Bless your soul for taking it upon yourself to care for her better than anyone else could. She had the last of her life a happy one and have no regrets, you did everything that you could. 

Binky free Margie!! :angelandbunny:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about this! She was such a beautiful girl with a beautiful story. And what an amazing person you are to take her in and give her the love she so deserved. Binky free at the bridge Marge. We will miss you


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 19, 2012)

holtzchick said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! Marge was such a strong bunny with such a strong will to live and fight despite what she had been through. Bless your soul for taking it upon yourself to care for her better than anyone else could. She had the last of her life a happy one and have no regrets, you did everything that you could.
> 
> Binky free Margie!! :angelandbunny:





audrinasmommy88 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about this! She was such a beautiful girl with a beautiful story. And what an amazing person you are to take her in and give her the love she so deserved. Binky free at the bridge Marge. We will miss you



Thankyou. I feel so lost today, it's just not the same, nothing feels real. I just loved her so much :cry1:


----------



## whitelop (Dec 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard, but she is in a better place now. 
She was such a beautiful girl and I'm so happy she found you and got to know what *real* love was. She knew she was loved. 
I am just so sorry. She put up such a good fight, she was so strong and brave. My heart goes to you right now. 
Binky free beautiful Marge. Find Foo for me, she thought you were beautiful too. 
:hearts :rainbow:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no ! I was afraid little Marge would be next after Foo's passing. Go find your husbun Benjamin and the two of you can run free in the land where you have no scars and you never hurt where all the yummy foods are good for you and where you can have fun with all the other bunnies. Binky free Marge have fun at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about Marge, although she put up a fight after being so hurt and neglected.
It's obvious she stuck around for a while becasue she got the love and care that she deserved until the end and we all know that she went as a happy bun.
You and Silent Tears Aninal Shelter are a godsend and are truly amazing people.
Binky free poor Marge, you are at the bridge with no more pain and have sight and teeth back. A little Angel


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry Little Marge passed away... she was such a beautiful bunny, so forgiving to the world despite all it inflicted on her. I had such high hopes for her, and was really looking forward to reading lots more of her blog... I can't believe it's all over already, we just met her!

she endured SO much, but fought to survive; holding out hope that one day her misery would end and someone would fill her empty tummy, show her love and affection and mend her wounds. she was SUCH a fighter... and was thoroughly rewarded for that when she was finally rescued and found her way to you. she finally knew love and kindness; was finally pampered and spoiled the way every bunn should be.

thank you for giving her your heart and tending to her every need for as long as you could - I know she must've appreciated that more than she could ever express!

binky free, little marge :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2012)

:in tears:


----------

